# FK COILOVER - Sport Edition Plus



## Jim-Rome (Jan 10, 2008)

Finally got my Coilovers on!
Not spund down even half way on either axle... but i didnt want to ride too low.


----------



## MK IV V5 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FK COILOVER - Sport Edition Plus (Jim-Rome)*

LOWER IT!!!!!


----------



## Jim-Rome (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: FK COILOVER - Sport Edition Plus (MK IV V5)*

I wont do it... i am gonna actually raise it


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: FK COILOVER - Sport Edition Plus (Jim-Rome)*

I have FK's on mine. I raised mine up a bit too. I kept on hitting the part of the subframe where the dog bone mounts on bumps :-(


----------



## Jim-Rome (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: FK COILOVER - Sport Edition Plus (harry_the_cake)*

Now with rear 20mm Spacers


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: FK COILOVER - Sport Edition Plus (Jim-Rome)*

Looks good. Here's mine. Like I said, I can't run it much lower otherwise the subframe hits on my drive. I don't know how the MK4 golf guys manage it


----------

